# Lake Somerville Kid Fish



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lake Somerville Kid Fish will be held at Lake Somerville Marina on Sunday April 6..........8 am until 11 am.........Three divisions, 8 and under, 9-12, and 13-16..........Lots of great prizes, trophies , and free hot dogs and hamburgers........For more info call Lake Somervile Marina at 979 289-2321


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Any 2coolers going to take their little ones out to sommervile for this, Sunday


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

can you bring your boat?


----------



## backdraft341 (Dec 19, 2005)

also is there a web site for the kids fish day?


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Kidfish*

The tournament is restricted to the marina area only....However, bring your boat and go after white bass and hybrids after the tournament.....We have a lot of great prizes to give away, so bring as many kids as possible...Hope to see you there.....Capt. Wayne


----------

